# Mykola Vitaliyovych Lysenko (1842 - 1912)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ukrainian (fervently anti-Russian) composer. Tchaikovsky liked his _Taras Bulba_, but Lysenko insisted on its performance in Ukrainian language, (so no performance in Moscow).

Mykola Lysenko. Overture from the opera "Taras Bulba"















Lysenko, Ostap aria from the opera "Taras Bulba"






Nicholas Kyryshev - "Hey, summer eagle" - "Taras Bulba" - Lysenko






Mykola Lysenko Elegy















Mykola Lysenko Quartet Barcarolle Regina Keyris















Mykola Lysenko - "Dumka-shumka" (Second Ukrainian Rhapsody, 1877)















Mykola Lysenko 1st Rhapsody


----------

